# Costume Shoes included with costume??



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you were to purchase a costume would you like the option to choose shoes to match?
Like Pirate wear? Witches?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I rarely purchase costumes,however I would like that option if the needed size was offered.:smoking:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't usually buy costumes but if I was to purchase a one, that would be a great option. Especially if I was pressed for time and needed it right away.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I purchased a costume from you FE and I had to go find shoes to go with it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I would definitely buy the shoes/footwear.

In fact, I really like those witch shoes - I was eyeing them up at TW.

IMHO, the accessories and finishing touches are necessary - it's what makes or breaks a costume.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Definitely a choice in shoe wear for your costume..I also bought a costume thru you and ended up wearing my reg biker boots because I couldn't find any good shoes for it. Lucky for me the costume was long enough to cover them.
I love those first boots you have pictured there..I think they would be good boots to wear when ever. Are you selling these yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Most likely in a few months. Looks like I may have to have these available even if a costume is not purchased?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool let us know when you be ready freddy.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Most likely in a few months. Looks like I may have to have these available even if a costume is not purchased?


Yuppers! I want the witch shoes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, sizes...most common for women are?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't know what is a common size for women.
I wear a 9. It seems to me that 8 and 8-1/2 are popular.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, as this thread keeps going, and everyone that wants shoes...well..
I'll just add them to the order so everyone here gets what they want for sizes.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm guesisng 7 to 9 is normal but,
okay heres another question for ya FE
what about width size also
most of these womens shoes are to darn narrow for me,I end up buying mens tennis shoes ect so my feet aren't squished..comfort is my goal..not how many "cute" shoe si have 
I wear a size 10 in womens but wide width.
so hoping for the best.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree with you lilly.... i love shoes that are comfortable. I am a 10W also so it becomes a bit of a challenge to find shoes that look good and feel comfortable.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I personally have the witch shoes on the right- they are VERY comfortable and plenty roomy- everyone really loved them with my witch outfit Halloween night.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll check into the width issue as well.


----------

